# Broken Horn's Twins -baby pics



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Broken Horn broke out of the kidding pen two days ago. I checked her ligs, still there. I left her out since she didn't want to be in there.

Thsi morning I noticed her udder had grown a lot in the past few days, she had a little discharge. Her ligs were soft, but still there. Her sisters did this for DAYS! I decided she could go out in the pasture this afternoon and enjoy the warn spell (40 degrees WHO HOO!) and I will put her back in the pen tonight.

When I went back up to the barn an hour later to let everyone out into the pasture.... Two little boys.









9# boy








8# boy

Mom and kids are doing well. Mom is eating, babies are nursing.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

congrats on the little boys.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are cute! Congrats! Lots of nice surprises on the forum this week!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!! What a wonderful surprise...healtthy babies and a happy mom :leap:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice looking twins...More Bokis?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, more BoKis. They were up and eating within 15 minutes. They were bouncing around the pen today. Good, healthy baby boys.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That's very cool, the kids look great, and she did it behind your back. Good for her.

Jan


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:clap: Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

jodief100 said:


> Yes, more BoKis. They were up and eating within 15 minutes. They were bouncing around the pen today. Good, healthy baby boys.


You know I am currently running an experiment on this whole boki vs boer thing. Someone, you know, GAVE me a boki buckling, soon to be wether, to raise with my show prospect boer wethers. It is too soon to have a final opinion but I do have an early prediction, which I will keep to myself...because you shouldn't look a gift horse or boki in the mouth.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've heard that about the Bokis, up and on their feet much quicker than full boer. They are gorgeous! Congratulations on your two boys.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! They look very cute - and hungry! LOL


----------

